# Will this rain EVER stop!!



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I miss the days when I could go on a walk and not return with a mud monster!! I have taken to running past puddles like a weirdo to distract him from going in them! My floors are covered in paw prints, my car is trashed and stinks of wet dog! Roll on spring (minus the April showers!)


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I totally agree. A game of ball in the park now results in showering, drying and combing 2 dogs every single day! Just one day of sunshine would be nice right now


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel the same! If the surges have stopped at the weekend I might brave the beach with my two. At least at the beach you're meant to get wet.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

And no mud at the beach!! 

It has to get better soon.....surely!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We're walking at t beach a lot, the downside is all the mangled crabs, rotting fish heads, dead seabirds and general rubbish that has been washed up. Spend a lot of the walk yelling 'don't eat that', 'drop it' and 'don't you dare roll in that!' 
Easier to wash as equafleece than a dog


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That sounds grim - all good training though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. The dead things and garbage is a problem


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

oops double posted somehow!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I understand you've had awful weather, and terrible flooding, hope the sun comes out, soon.

We're tired of ours, too. It's supposed to drop to -20C with strong winds and up to 50cm of snow tomorrow. Fortunately, it's just 2 days of this, then it should get warmer. I'm south of Renee and Amanda, hope they don't get hammered. I didn't get any of the awful ice storm they had!

Your poos are dirty from the rain, and Bette's stinky dirty because it's too cold to give her a bath! She hates the hair dryer!

Here's to spring!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

-20!!!! 50cm!!! Ice storms..... 

Ok I may stop moaning now


----------



## Penelope (Nov 18, 2013)

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We are in the "dry" season unless we get an cold front that comes through.. Although not enjoying going out when its cold...

Hope you guys get through the rain...


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm pretty fed up with it too, just can't keep up with the mud everywhere, the washing it generates, and the smelly dog smell in the house.  Even going out into the garden for a wee generates a real mess cos the garden is more of a sludgy mud-bath than a lawn.  16 muddy paws every time they go out!  I wouldn't mind if it was just us, but I have people in and out a lot and although its far from a show home (and I mean WAAAAAAAAAAY FAR!!!!!!) I do hate the thought visitors might think we are not clean/hygenic etc. and I HATE the thought that my home smells of damp dog (I really don't like that smell!  )

That said, I wouldn't trade my poos for anything, so they'll have to like it or lump it!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It poured rain all night here and most of this morning. Now the temperature is dropping and the roads will be like skating rinks.

The only advantage to all this slush is that our dogs stay reasonably clean (but wet). 

That and we can make snow angels! 











.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love your snow-ball person! 

The weather people here are now saying the storm will hit hardest in my little town! 58cm of snow expected 

I won't be trying to build any cute snowmen like yours though. After the "arctic vortex" passes, it's supposed to be back to spring weather by the weekend! 

Here I am, stuck at home, loads of booze, and I'm not supposed to have any!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The snowball person/angel looks strangely like some evil being from a Doctor Who episode 
You guys on the otherside of the pond and north, stay warm and take care.
Kim - we are all jealous of you and Maureen in Arizona...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Love your snow-ball person!
> 
> The weather people here are now saying the storm will hit hardest in my little town! 58cm of snow expected
> 
> ...


Lots of booze is the only way to get through it!! It's a crisis!  Make sure you have plenty of supplies before it hits!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I too am fed up with muddy floors, (and the leak I have in my lounge when it rains )
I have just purchased one of those muddy feet dirt collector hall runners.
I put it down, quite pleased with myself...... Within ten minutes Ralph had chewed it!!!
I may try and take it back and say it has frayed with light use over the week??!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I was looking at those hall runners today funnily enough!

That arctic vortex just sounds awful - booze is the only way through surely?! 

Fairlie - I think you should build a snow Cockerpoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

good idea!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Last years....


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Best snow dog ever! X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Suze . . . I was wondering how you were holding up!! This is our first winter in a cold climate and of cource Ohio is setting records not seen in over 20 yrs!! It is 6 degrees right now with a wind chill factor of -40 degrees F. I have never experienced anything like this before, the sun actually peeked out today and when you look out it seems ok, but open the door and it is brutal!!! Sami and Carley are not allowed out for more than 5 minutes as they start limping from the cold snow and ice on the ground. Carley ran in and jumped up on a leather chair and her back paws STUCK to the chair! Now thats COLD!! They are restless and crabby cause they cannot get any exercise right now with orbits in the yard!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

-40 is where our scale and your scale meet. It hurts to breath and exposed skin can freeze in five to ten minutes.  School is often cancelled at that temp here. Just pray everyone keeps their power and that those without it get restored fast! 

How is the flooding and storming over there Ruth?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Was out for ten minutes I think I have wind burn on my face. It is really cold

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Nanci, I was thinking about you and wondering how your weather is. My little town was just declared closed! No driving except emergency vehicles! As long as the power stays on and the roof holds up, I'll be fine!

Sounds like we're all getting the same cold temps. Poor Carley! Hope her paws are okay! Bette doesn't want to go out, so she makes it fast. If we do get the three feet of snow, I'll have to shovel a path for her. Mo, you need one of those ski masks!

We're in a blizzard right now, hope it passes soon, I can't see my neighbors house. They say it's the worst storm in 30 years. Comforting..

Stay warm and safe!

Forgot to ask if Amanda, Fairlie, or Renee felt the 'frost quakes?"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just got a primer on frost quakes form my mum. I've never felt one or even heard of one til tonight. Did you feel one down there?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

No, it was on the news that some people in Toronto felt one. Sounds interesting.

They just declared a state of emergency for the whole county! I had to go outside to shovel for Bette. It's rather spooky out there. She didn't stay out long. You're well out of it-except the cold-aren't you?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Last years....


Love it Dudley is so cute!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They just said on the news not to take pets out for more than 10 minutes it's -40 degrees Celcius now with the wind. It's freezing I can barely breathe out there and we have snow squalls cause we are right by the lake ........i feel sick coughing lots Molly isn't happy have to take her out every 2-3 hours cause of her bladder crystal not good


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Be careful, Renee! Hope you can take care of yourself today, and feel better!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> They just said on the news not to take pets out for more than 10 minutes it's -40 degrees Celcius now with the wind. It's freezing I can barely breathe out there and we have snow squalls cause we are right by the lake ........i feel sick coughing lots Molly isn't happy have to take her out every 2-3 hours cause of her bladder crystal not good


we are having the same weather it is AWFUL! keep your face covered with a scarf, only eyes out today. its too cold. and 10 minutes is the max I could bare. it was awful!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You should all bundle your family, including your poos, and come stay with me. I think if you factor in windchill we are 100 degrees warmer. Come to the sun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Very cold here this morning, far too cold to copy Dudley's awesome snow dog. 
Marzi I had to endure a long car ride over Christmas with three children discussing every Doctor Who episode ever made. Maybe there was some sort of transference going on when I made the angel, I myself have never seen it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You people win the horrendous weather competition.
Keep safe and hopefully it won't last too long.

Suze is the Doctor Who expert, I think. I watched it way back when John Pertwee and then Tom Baker were the Doctor.
My kids were never that into it.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I started watching with Tom Baker! The weeping angels are the scariest 'monsters' to me!

I just shoveled about 40cm of snow! Not a big area, just enough for Bette to turn around three times and go!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was just outside, it is ridiculous out there!!!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - it sounds truly awful there - it must be so hard for the dogs too not being able to run around and go crazy! I was just watching the news and it just looks so cold, have you seen the video of the guy who froze a t shirt in a minute? Crazy!

We had more crazy rain here today but lucky for us we timed it erfectly and it just started as we got in the car!


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Jensen said:


> I have taken to running past puddles like a weirdo to distract him from going in them!


This made me snort my tea out laughing


----------

